# Massanutten - Woodstone Section



## NKN (Mar 1, 2016)

My husband is attempting to hike the Appalachian Trail this year.  

I was thinking about reserving two weeks at Massanutten's Woodstone for part of the time frame in which he would be hiking through Virginia.  I'd arrive early and then wait for him to arrive.

Are the Woodstone units one floor each or on two floors, as in a townhouse?
No elevators, correct ?  Trying to decide how to get my luggage up the stairs.

And, in a two-bedroom unit, the RCI page says the beds are : one queen and two twins.    Is that correct?   Might bring a friend with me.



Thanks.
NKN


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 1, 2016)

If you are in a 2 br sleeps 6 either full kitchen or partial kitchen, your unit will be on a single floor and the second bedroom will have 2 twin beds.  I think most if not all would have a king in the master bedroom.  You will be in a luxury unit (inside of units are the same) meaning it may be a 3 story building with an elevator and the lock off portions are side by side.  With a Saturday or Sunday check in you could be in luxury or deluxe.  The deluxe are two story townhouses and the upper floor has the 2 bedroom partial kitchen and the 1st floor has the 2 br full kitchen units.  There are no elevators in the deluxe units and there may be up to 5 steps to get you into the first floor.  Most have about 3 or 4 some of none.  There are accessible units with no steps to the first floor.

There are also 2 br sleeps 8 (woodstone casa units)  They are in different size buildings, with elevators.  I think the second bedroom may have a queen and not doubles but not sure about that.


----------



## NKN (Mar 2, 2016)

NEW QUESTION:

Woodstone has a 1-in-4 rule.  We've never been there before.

Would that keep me from being able to book two consecutive weeks in the same year?

I'll contact RCI and ask, later today.


NKN


----------



## missyrcrews (Mar 2, 2016)

NKN said:


> NEW QUESTION:
> 
> Woodstone has a 1-in-4 rule.  We've never been there before.
> 
> ...



Could you book one exchange and one extra vacation?  The 1 in 4 rule doesn't generally apply to extra vacations...but as always, check with the resort.  I hope you find a way to work it out!


----------



## NKN (Mar 2, 2016)

I called Owner Services at Massanutten.   Apparently, they can be flexible at the discretion of the manager, but within reason.

Okay:      Wk 5/13 & 5/20
Not Okay:  Wk 5/21 & 5/28

Why?  That last week leads into Memorial Day Weekend.

They also suggested calling them, first, to get the verbal approval and name of manager.  Then do the reservations on RCI.   And, if the RCI system doesn't cooperate, then call RCI and give them the manager's name.


That suggestion to do one week as an Extra Vacation, is reasonable and interesting.  Only costs about $200 more than a regular exchange fee.  But that is still cheaper than renting.     We'll keep that option in mind, also.


NKN


----------



## Steve NH (Mar 2, 2016)

If willing to take the chance..  5/13 and 5/20 are not prime weeks.
RIC will usually have them cheap last minute (few weeks out)  Often pretty much close to a regular exchange fee.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 5, 2016)

*Woodstone at Massanutten - Units 1 -645*

_
Experience the beautiful Shenandoah Valley of Virginia_

Woodstone Meadows 
These are four-bedroom units sleep 12 and 
can be locked out to two two-bedroom units. 
UNIT F	UNIT P	UNIT FP	UNIT Y	UNIT N	UNIT YN

Woodstone - Casa de Campo™ Windthistler La
These units are two-bedroom units sleeping 8 
which can be locked out to two one-bedroom 
units each sleeping 4.
UNIT K	UNIT E	UNIT KE

_Woodstone Check-In Dates/Unit Numbers_

Saturday - Units 1-136  
Originial Section - Townhouse Style

Sunday  - Units 137-261 
Second Section - Townhouse & Condos  
and a few Casa Country House Buildings

Friday - Units 334-381 
Third Second - Condo Syle Units

Not sure about check in dates 
for the newer Woodstone Condo
style units in 400-500-600 series.

Woodstone Outdoor Pool Redstone Dr
is located across from Building # 645


----------



## yellowbird (Apr 11, 2016)

*Massanutten - WoodStone*

I have inherited the responsibility of getting rid of timeshares our family does not use.  We have 3 at Massanutten alone.  I've had it listed in the Marketplace for months now (I just renewed the ad), but have not had any luck.

Any ideas?  Is it possible to get rid of the Massanutten timeshares?  Is there any resale value at all?  I've included below what I know about the timeshares....

Woodstone at Massanutten - Week 20 Luxury Unit. $50 + purchaser paying closing costs, OBO. This is a 4 bedroom unit that sleeps 12, or can be split into 2 2-bedroom units that sleep 6 (a lockout unit). I believe the information provided on the unit is correct, but all information is subject to verification, with a third party to draft all closing documents to ensure transaction completed accurately. We have 2 additional Woodstone Massanutten units available to sell (Floating Wk 21 - Red- Yearly - Luxury; WK 43 Casa de Campo Bi-Yearly (Odd)) and may be able to negotiate a multi-unit sale.


----------



## dominidude (Apr 11, 2016)

Have you contacted the resort to see if they'd take the timeshares back?


----------



## Steve NH (Apr 26, 2016)

dominidude said:


> Have you contacted the resort to see if they'd take the timeshares back?



Don't know why they wouldn't, that way they can sell it to the next S----- that comes thru their sales presentation for $11,000.00  (that's the final discounted price of course)


----------



## yellowbird (Apr 28, 2016)

*Getting rid of Woodstone*



Steve NH said:


> Don't know why they wouldn't, that way they can sell it to the next S----- that comes thru their sales presentation for $11,000.00  (that's the final discounted price of course)



I called the resort a few months ago about a deedback.  They claim they dont do it (there are no mortgages on the property).  They were quick to remind me that they have the Right of First Refusal though.  

If anyone has heard of Massanutten doing deedbacks (or knows which department to ask for/number to use), I'd be more than willing to call again....


----------

